# Burr Oak Crappie



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

How is the crappie fishing at Burr Oak? It's about an hour from me and some people have told me there are big ones there. Can anyone let me know if this is true?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There are a lot of crappies in that lake. Most of them are small. Like anything timing is everything. This year I did not catch any over 12" in length. Last year I did manage a couple that were 16" in length.


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

Do you normally catch a lot? We troll most of the time at Paint Creek with minnows. Do u have a method that works there for u? Had a guy on a forum tell me most people won't give up secrets but to me there seems to be enough crappie for everyone! I will share mine but I am fairly new to this. Started trolling paint creek after a guy shared that with me and we catch a lot of fish. I take my two boys and we enjoy it. We've become almost addicted to it!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

At times you do catch alot but they are mostly 8" long. I usually cast jigs.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

You ever tip your jigs with live bait or crappie nibbles? I have talked to people who do this and say it works pretty well.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Never


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Wolfman29 said:


> You ever tip your jigs with live bait or crappie nibbles? I have talked to people who do this and say it works pretty well.


I fish there with bober and minows,where is public beach,the other side,below the lodge to the docks.


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

HappySnag said:


> I fish there with bober and minows,where is public beach,the other side,below the lodge to the docks.


Do u fish with a jig head under a Bobber or just a regular hook?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Wolfman29 said:


> Do u fish with a jig head under a Bobber or just a regular hook?


I used #2 hook, I fished there few years back,hardest think was to find them,location and dept,i was looking for them,from Lage to the point ,some spots had whole trees from bank under water.the opposite side from point 50 yards from dock,direction to beach I hit them good there.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Wolfman29 said:


> Do u fish with a jig head under a Bobber or just a regular hook?


I use #2hook.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> At times you do catch alot but they are mostly 8" long. I usually cast jigs.


I'd agree with Flathead. There's no shortage whatsoever of crappie in there, but you tend to have to wade through the dinks to catch some good fish.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

My largest crappie at Burr Oak have come when I was bass fishing. Rattle traps and shad raps worked well.


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

Any of you ever crappie fish tycoon lake?


----------

